# Fire Protection



## CaseyJones (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys hows it going. I came up with an idea for fire protection in the grow room. I had to think back to my boating days and fire safety in an engine room but I think this may work. Just want to see what other people think! Check out this link!
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/10001/-1/10001/77436/10001/156/155/8


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

would give you a more secure feeling. I've been thinking of looking into fireproof clay for my grow box. The stuff they use in buildings. Maybe put a nice even layer of that up and then put some mylar over that.

edit: even easier would be to maybe use bathroom tiles.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 22, 2007)

If your going with sprinklers remember to get something that triggers the electrical to go down!  Especially since I am guessing you are using good lights....

Fire scares me!  That's my number one concern...


----------



## CaseyJones (Mar 22, 2007)

Well that is the best part with these types of extinguishers that they can be used if the electrical stays on. They extinguish the fire by sucking up all the oxogen in the room. The stuff they use is colorless, tasteless and odorless. Theses extinguishers are used mainly in engines rooms on boats, and if some of you havent seen some of these rooms they would be perfect for growing minus the engine of course. Like I said its just a thought that I think may actually work. For the expensive comment, in my mind a couple of hundred bucks paid now is better than coming home and seeing the police and fire department at your house. Now for big grow rooms maybe the sprinkler option is better but then you go back to the electric issue, but for closet growers I think this item would work well.


----------



## fugly (Mar 22, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Thats expensive,IMO it would be cheaper running a sprinkler system .for like $30 You can get the valve and a piece of pipe.



if you think thats expensive....you should see what a fire can do. now thats expensive!


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 24, 2007)

your rooms wont get hot enough to set on fire. takes at least 500 degrees to combust. If your worried, sprey the outside with fireproofing. It's what they use in the cieilings in commercial buildings to stop fires, and you can use firestop on openings to prevent airflow. will burn down your grow room, but your house will be fine. sprinkers wont do anything for you unless you have a huge amount of fire extinguisher fluid in them instead of water.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have smoke detectors and a surge cord that has a temp gauge on it so it shuts off whatever I have plugged into it if the temperature goes over 105 degrees.  I've actually seen it work, the gauge had gotten too close to the lamps and so it got warm and shut off the lights...saves the plants also.


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 9, 2007)

Where can you get those temp cords? Just anywhere like homedepot?


----------

